# Dinner intro tonight... finally!



## DPK42 (Oct 19, 2017)

Greetings future brothers! After hanging out with a few great guys for a couple weeks, I'm finally going to my first dinner meeting to hang out and meet the rest of the lodge members (Andrew Jackson Lodge #120, Northern VA). After going to the George Washington Masonic Temple so many times at night to stare at its beauty, meditate, and speak out loud (to myself, God, and whoever else might have been there in spirit), that I would become a Mason in that very building, the ball is finally rolling! My grandfather was a Mason and Shriner, and I've wanted to be one for years, but I'm really excited that it's going to happen in that amazing historic building...if you've never visited, I highly recommend it!
I look forward to talking with you all in a different way soon! 
Daniel

Sent from my XT1585 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 19, 2017)

Great! Keep us informed of developments.


----------



## MWilliams (May 5, 2018)

DPK42 said:


> Greetings future brothers! After hanging out with a few great guys for a couple weeks, I'm finally going to my first dinner meeting to hang out and meet the rest of the lodge members (Andrew Jackson Lodge #120, Northern VA). After going to the George Washington Masonic Temple so many times at night to stare at its beauty, meditate, and speak out loud (to myself, God, and whoever else might have been there in spirit), that I would become a Mason in that very building, the ball is finally rolling! My grandfather was a Mason and Shriner, and I've wanted to be one for years, but I'm really excited that it's going to happen in that amazing historic building...if you've never visited, I highly recommend it!
> I look forward to talking with you all in a different way soon!
> Daniel
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using My Freemasonry mobile app


As a friend of mine told me in the beginning: "Keep going to the dinners!"  Of course things can happen a lot faster if you already know a couple of people in the lodge your are visiting. This is also a great time to do introductory dinners at several surrounding lodges if that is possible. I did that and it gave me a deeper perspective of the personality of each lodge which served to reinforce the idea that the lodge I am currently in was the one for me...


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 5, 2018)

MWilliams said:


> This is also a great time to do introductory dinners at several surrounding lodges if that is possible. I did that and it gave me a deeper perspective of the personality of each lodge which served to reinforce the idea that the lodge I am currently in was the one for me...


Very true!


----------



## Matt L (May 6, 2018)

Good luck, keep us informed of your progress.  I wouldn't bring up the Cowboys to much there in Virginia.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 7, 2018)

DPK42 said:


> Greetings future brothers! After hanging out with a few great guys for a couple weeks, I'm finally going to my first dinner meeting to hang out and meet the rest of the lodge members (Andrew Jackson Lodge #120, Northern VA). After going to the George Washington Masonic Temple so many times at night to stare at its beauty, meditate, and speak out loud (to myself, God, and whoever else might have been there in spirit), that I would become a Mason in that very building, the ball is finally rolling! My grandfather was a Mason and Shriner, and I've wanted to be one for years, but I'm really excited that it's going to happen in that amazing historic building...if you've never visited, I highly recommend it!
> I look forward to talking with you all in a different way soon!
> Daniel
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Religion, politics and unofficially, college/pro sports, are all topics you should avoid talking with inside the lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 7, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> college/pro sports, are all topics you should avoid talking with inside the lodge.


Lol....True, especially in Louisville.....the Cats and Cards you know.


----------

